# dcx 2496 LCR + sub



## vidger (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello folks,

I 'Ve been reading some pretty interesting stuff about the behringer dcx 2496. I would like to use one to bypass the bass managment of my HT receiver for the Left Center and Right Channel (and also some parametric EQ). Basically, I would like to filter those three channel and send the lower frequencies to one sub. Is this kind of configuration possible with the behringer? I've seen that it can be done with two channel and one sub, but what about 3 channel and one sub?

Thanks in advance

PS: Sorry for my bad english...

Vidger


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Vidger!



> Basically, I would like to filter those three channel and send the lower frequencies to one sub. Is this kind of configuration possible with the behringer?


As best as I can tell from Pg. 17 of the manual, it'll do what you want. You do know, however, that you won't be able to connect the DCX unless your receiver has pre-out and main-jacks for the front three channels, right? If not, you'll have to have outboard amplifiers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vidger (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for your help, Wayne.

I 've been reading page 17 of the manual, and it seems impossible to SUM all three input signals (maxium two) into a new one .
But I was thinking that maybe I could split each input signal into 2 output (one for high frequencies and the other for the low frequencies) and then merge the signals from the low frequencies (using what kind of device?) and send it to my subwoofer.

So my question would be, how do I feed my subwoofer amplifier with three different signals? 

Thanks for your help,

Vidger


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have no idea. Personally I find the DCX manual fairly useless, which is pretty sad for such a complicated and powerful device. Maybe it makes sense if you have the DCX right there in front of you, so you can see what the screen does when you make changes to settings.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vidger (Apr 12, 2008)

I was thinking that this device :http://www.behringer.com/MX400/?lang=ENG could merge the three different signals into a new one, but I don't know if it will work correctly ...

I suppose that the problem of merging the low frequencies into a single channel (for feeding a subwoofer) is not uncommon in the professional sound world, yet I can't find a straight answer.

Regards,

Vidger


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I was thinking that this device :http://www.behringer.com/MX400/?lang=ENG could merge the three different signals into a new one, but I don't know if it will work correctly ...


It'll merge three signals into one, but it won't separate out the low frequencies to a summed feed.



vidger said:


> I suppose that the problem of merging the low frequencies into a single channel (for feeding a subwoofer) is not uncommon in the professional sound world, yet I can't find a straight answer.


Many pro electronic crossovers have a summed mono sub output. So it's pretty common, but for two-channel, not three like you're looking for. 

I just noticed on Pg. 17 of the DCX manual that you can only sum two of the three inputs, not all three.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vidger (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks again for your quick answer,



> It'll merge three signals into one, but it won't separate out the low frequencies to a summed feed.


Actually I was thinking of merging only the 3 low frequencies outputs signals wich have been filtered by the dcx...But what about the quality of such a device? 
Searching the Internet, I found this one: rolls mx51, probably better build than the Behringer but I don't know if it has the same function.

Regards,

Vidger


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Actually I was thinking of merging only the 3 low frequencies outputs signals wich have been filtered by the dcx...


Ah, okay. Hadn't thought about that... That should do the trick.



> But what about the quality of such a device?


There's a good chance that it'll roll out the low end, but an equalizer could probably counter-act that. You could run it through REW as if you were calibrating a sound card, and that'll tell you its response.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

